# Samurai Sportsman?



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2004)

Last night on Conan O'Brien they had the "Samurai Sportsman" Yoshi Amao, who has a Samurai sports show on the Outdoor Life Network. Evidently he does regular hunting sports in a Samurai outfit--I haven't watched the show, though we do get it. He did chop some fruit and such with his sword after doing an iai kata (that I didn't recognize)--he chopped things pretty well except for the beach ball, which just bounced away when hit.


----------



## OULobo (Apr 12, 2004)

More proof that my beachball style is impervious to all forms of attack.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 7, 2004)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:  Conan said, if he's ever attacked by a beach ball, he's screwed!  :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

